# Want a British GP near Dubai, The Greens or Media City?



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a regular GP I can work with, to get registered here in Dubai?

Preferably British..

I'm currently in the Greens, work in Media City so anywhere around either of these or Tecom would work fine. 

Just want to register and get my prescription sorted here.
Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't recommend a GP near you or someone who is British, but I can recommend Dr. Zrinka (she's Croatian). She practices at Family First at the top of Al Wasl Road (Burj Al Arab end). I've never had a GP here till her and I've been very pleased with the way she's looked after me.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds like someone from a James Bond Movie, does she stroke a white cat?
But thanks.. It's a start.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

bluebossa said:


> Sounds like someone from a James Bond Movie, does she stroke a white cat? But thanks.. It's a start.


Hahaha, she's most definitely a dog person. She has five I believe!!


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr Sean Petherbridge at Dubai Mall Mediclinic is British (ex NHS) and brilliant.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Check out the chain Drs. Nicolas & Asp--they have a wide selection of doctors and have offices in Marina Walk & JBR (close enough to Media City?)


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

alassaf123 said:


> Check out the chain Drs. Nicolas & Asp--they have a wide selection of doctors and have offices in Marina Walk & JBR (close enough to Media City?)


No UK doctors. VERY commercial. I moved from their Marina Walk clinic after some disappointing experiences.


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Brilliant Thanks - will look him up...


----------

